# Busco diagrama de tv Philip modelo 14pt318A-55R



## acastaneda (Oct 1, 2012)

tv philips 14pt318A-55R


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

14pt318A-55R chasis  L01.2L AA 

http://manuals.electromaniacs.com/file.php?id=21290



también esta aquí 
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/fulltext.php?search_ft=philips chassis l01.2l.aa modelo 14pt318a/55r

los modelos equivalentes que usan el mismo chasis son 
 14PT318A/55R	
 14PT318A/78R	
 14PT318A/44R


----------

